# At last!



## Debs

*New Build*

At last its been warm enough to get out on the van, so got some prep work done and if I get another day tomorrow, will get two windows installed. Had to treat a bit of tin worm, nothing serious, but whoever put the ply lining in put two srews into each wheelarch! Plonkers. Will hopefully put some pics up tomorrow.:raofl::wacko:


----------



## Debs

Upwards and onwards, got both windows installed. now need a trip to the tip to get rid of some cruddy bits of woodwork that came with the van, then I can get the window done on the other side, then full ahead on the fit out.


----------



## GRWXJR

That looks like a nice clean Iveco as the base van!  Although I don't have a lot to base it on, I kinda like the Iveco, and see it as a rugged workhorse, kind of the natural newer step to take from my LDV Convoy campervan.

Windows look tidy too!

Nice size van - should make a great camper.  I look forward to seeing how it progresses!


----------



## campervanannie

Nice one Debs your definately a grafter well done chick.


----------



## Deleted member 3270

Looking very good so far keep up the good work :tongue:


----------



## anjou

looking nice, and a fellow Iveco owner ! Good vans, great for using abroad as nearly every town has an iveco agent  if you ever need one, very reliable vans,keep the pics coming, I shall put some of mine up shortly


----------



## Debs

Today got the rest of the floor up, and not without a fight. As expected, full of crud underneath and a bit of surface tin worm, and not forgetting the obligatory cement. The floor will be going back in, but raised about 50mm for insulation. After treating the tin worm with Kurust and Zinc paint, I will seal all the screw and bolt hloes with fibre glass.


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Lookin good


----------



## QFour

Debs said:


> Upwards and onwards, got both windows installed. now need a trip to the tip to get rid of some cruddy bits of woodwork that came with the van, then I can get the window done on the other side, then full ahead on the fit out.
> 
> View attachment 27708
> View attachment 27709




Nice Stealth Camper You just need a poppy field ..

Looks good :lol-061:


----------



## yorkslass

Coming along nicely, love the colour.


----------



## Debs

Had to go shopping today for food and wood, then back to the van and got a bit more done


----------



## trevskoda

nice job,me to working on my veco and just finnished the lecy wiring charging and solar, bit of brain wrecking work but got there in the end with volt meters with switches on dash for service and starter.
numax charger going through a splitter unit so engine bat gets charge priority then power diverted to service bat,same for solar,tested and worked first time,yippy i a.


----------



## CAL

Nice looking job, should be pleased with yourself. Good luck. 
With hindsight I wish I'd done more of mine but don't have any flat space at home and being my first camper it would have been a lot of trial and error.
All the best and keep posting updates.


----------



## oldish hippy

just a thought for you before you fit the floor down lay it loose then drill out your gas locker drop out then lift the floor and you can treat the holes for tin worm   snd  make it easy for you before the rust gets in on the untreated metal


there is a nice conversion blog out there call bigred  will have look for it might give you some help with tricky stuff got that wron it was deepred http://www.deepredmotorhome.com/


----------



## n brown

looking good! how are you joining the wall panels ? i screwed and glued a 10cm wide strip of 6mm ply behind the join ,so 50mm was visible,then i had something to fix to


----------



## Debs

oldish hippy said:


> just a thought for you before you fit the floor down lay it loose then drill out your gas locker drop out then lift the floor and you can treat the holes for tin worm   snd  make it easy for you before the rust gets in on the untreated metal
> 
> 
> there is a nice conversion blog out there call bigred  will have look for it might give you some help with tricky stuff got that wron it was deepred Deep Red - A self-build motorhome - home page



Seen Deepred, crackin job. Don't need to do gas drop out as you suggest, will have drop out- essential, but all will become clear further on.


----------



## Debs

n brown said:


> looking good! how are you joining the wall panels ? i screwed and glued a 10cm wide strip of 6mm ply behind the join ,so 50mm was visible,then i had something to fix to



That was about what I had in mind, allthough the kitchen is going along the offside wall and that will help.


----------



## Debs

Was not intending doing anything today, but the sun came out, so I thought, make a start on the forward bulkhead. Done that, and very soon will be doing what I had planned - Hot bath, glass of red, and lots of relaxing.



See ya later


----------



## phillybarbour

Some good handywork on those fitted windows, big van will make a great camper.


----------



## Debs

Nothing done yesterday, too cold, and day before, my old cheapie drill did its last revolutions. Now got a new cheapie drill.


And this is my workshop


So got a bit more done today


----------



## GeoMar

*Nice windows*

Hi I like the windows, what size are they as I am still trying to decide what size to get so as not to let to much heat out

Regards,

G.


----------



## GeoMar

*Nice windows*

Hi I like the windows, what size are they as I am still trying to decide what size to get so as not to let to much heat out

Regards,

G.


----------



## Debs

The windows are Seitz S4, the two at the back are 300x650 and the other one is 300x900, sorry it took a while, not been too good, fighting fit now.:dance:


----------



## Debs

Well it's that time of the year for that weather thing, the sun is shining, we are getting rain and hail showers and there's a cold draught, so it's weather dodging time and get a bit more done to the van. Had to make a small design change to the gas locker, as I was going to have it under the bed/settee, accessed from the back door, but it mean't the seat was too high for the windows, so now it will be just inside the sliding door at the rear of the door, and guess what, there's a hole in the floor with a bung in it, I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Debs

It's flippin cold again, but upward and onward, still got the insulation and the second skin to do, but pleased with how it's shaping.


----------



## campervanannie

It looks fab Debs wish my carpentry skills were as good I need to build a new sofa/bed as the one I have is too low with my RA it hurts my knees getting up from a seated position, but will wait until the summer to start it.


----------



## Debs

Have done more work on the van, but suddenly I can't upload pictures, says "invalid file type". Still use same camera, same linux OP, so don't know what's changed, but hopefully will get an answer from somewhere!c:


----------



## mark61

Try the old "turn it off and on again trick".


----------



## Debs

I always rename my pics, but by removing the .JPG it becomes an invalid file, deerrr. So, lesson learned. Onward - have installed a new aerial at the back for new radio, then started on the hole in the roof for the mini-heki. Three levels had to be dealt with, but I had previously been to a local double glazing firm, who let me have a ratch in their scrap pile for some plastic strips. Fairly straight forward, but time consuming job and eventually got the heki installed. The hole in the floor is for the Trumatic heater, and I will make a shield, part of which is next to the hole, this is to prevent all the crap off the wheel getting in the air intake. Starting to lay the rest of the floor and putting in the electrics.:hammer:


----------



## trevskoda

Debs said:


> I always rename my pics, but by removing the .JPG it becomes an invalid file, deerrr. So, lesson learned. Onward - have installed a new aerial at the back for new radio, then started on the hole in the roof for the mini-heki. Three levels had to be dealt with, but I had previously been to a local double glazing firm, who let me have a ratch in their scrap pile for some plastic strips. Fairly straight forward, but time consuming job and eventually got the heki installed. The hole in the floor is for the Trumatic heater, and I will make a shield, part of which is next to the hole, this is to prevent all the crap off the wheel getting in the air intake. Starting to lay the rest of the floor and putting in the electrics.:hammer:
> 
> View attachment 28271View attachment 28272View attachment 28273View attachment 28274



you must rename and number plus lower case for jpg in linux ,had me foxed at first to.


----------



## Debs

I was annoyed on Friday as I discovered my Mini-Heki had developed a mini-leak!:mad1: So I stripped the whole thing, cleaned it up and re-instated it, I did find the leak, and it was TINY, but that's all it takes, job done. Have made the floor fitting for the Trumatic heater, alumium would have been easier, but I used one of the window cut-outs. Today was all about tackling the over-cab space, which is nearly done, the struts are there till the Stixall cures, and it seems the flash didn't fire for the picture


----------



## Debs

Have now got the nuclear power station fitted, and the flue for the fire. Got the ceiling done and have started lining out, feel like I'm getting somewhere now

:hammer:


----------



## Obanboy666

Brilliant, never fails to amaze me what members can do. I for one wouldn't know where to start.
Well done, should be a wonderful van when complete.


----------



## Debs

Still been working on the van, and although it will not be finished, I will be in deepest Lancashire next weekend for the "Beer and Sausage festival"


----------



## oldish hippy

Obanboy666 said:


> Brilliant, never fails to amaze me what members can do. I for one wouldn't know where to start.
> Well done, should be a wonderful van when complete.



well with the member on here a lot gets achieved with a freindly banter and ifreally stuck you will no doubt find a member who willassist you in more ways than you can think of and no doubt we need another fix it meetand maybe get one organised with some of the genuis  we have on here  


well done debs getting there


----------



## n brown

doing well there Debs !


----------



## Debs

Off to Post office in the morning so I can send photo's and paperwork off to DVLA and hopefully get it reclassified.


----------



## Haaamster

Debs said:


> Off to Post office in the morning so I can send photo's and paperwork off to DVLA and hopefully get it reclassified.
> 
> View attachment 31416View attachment 31417



Careful where you park it at the post office you may never find it again :wacko:


----------



## SiobhanBAA

What an excellent thread, brilliant work!


----------



## Deleted member 21686

It that time of year, go for it.


----------



## Erika

Great work!  I loved my Iveco van was a great camper:wave:


----------



## Debs

Wonder if I could wild camp at any royal mail depots, now there's a thought. :cool1:


----------



## Debs

Anyone know how to make the black plastic, black again, without huge amounts of dosh? Tried Back to Black, not impressed! :wave:


----------



## welshrarebit

I used peanut butter from the £ shop, works great, keeps it black for weeks, much better than back to black, some use a heat gun but I'd be too afraid to melt the plastic.


----------



## Debs

trishandtez said:


> I used peanut butter from the £ shop, works great, keeps it black for weeks, much better than back to black, some use a heat gun but I'd be too afraid to melt the plastic.



Peanut Butter, I'd be sooo tempted to eat it , but I am allergic to it now! Think I've heard this before somewhere, so I'm going to try it!
#


----------



## Debs

This morning I still had a van that I converted. This afternoon after the postman had been, I now have....a Motor Caravan, YAAY!:drive::banana::camper:


----------



## badgerdid

Debs said:


> Anyone know how to make the black plastic, black again, without huge amounts of dosh? Tried Back to Black, not impressed! :wave:



Ive used the halfords bumper paint stuff, works a treat


----------



## trevskoda

a fantastic job if i were you id pat myself on the back and then go camping,health to wear.:cheers:


----------



## Tbear

If that doesn't inspire people to have a go themselves? I have not idea what will!

Be nice to see some costings. Well I am a Yorkshireman. 

Richard


----------



## Debs

badgerdid said:


> Ive used the halfords bumper paint stuff, works a treat



I'll have to have a look at this stuff and see what the crack is.:idea-007:


----------



## Debs

Tried the peanut butter, it works, but is hard to apply, so my brain kicked in and decided it must be the nut oil that does the job, OK, so I remembered I had some teak oil in the cupboard, and I thought, why not, so I tried it and put it on with a brush, and it works, much to my amazement. Still in the experimental stage, but sure looks promising.:drive:


----------



## AuldTam

Great job!

Are you free next week


----------



## nsdev

Iveco not a bad van, I looked into a few but went sprinter in the end but not a lot in it. Only thing you have to watch with iveco is weight, they are heavy unladen so you have to keep an eye on overall weight. Good vans though


----------

